

Free on-line Stanford courses - jeffullman

I am offering a free automata course starting 4/23/12 for 8 weeks.  You can register at www.coursera.com/course/automata  Several other courses are also starting then, and you can find all offerings at www.coursera.org/
======
EzGraphs
Corrected URL: <https://www.coursera.org/course/automata>

